# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Central nuclear de Valdecaballeros

## F. Lázaro

Esta foto está tomada desde el pueblo de Castilblanco, a 7 km de distancia y con el máximo zoom posible.



Hoy en día como se puede ver, tan sólo se pueden ver las inmensas moles de hormigón que estaban destinadas a albergar las turbinas, generadores, etc. 

De pequeño recuerdo todavía cómo se veía el tejado de los edificios, de color rojo, los edificios de contención de los reactores, todo. Pero fue totalmente desmantelada y todo el acero y el equipamiento que quedaba fue vendido a precio de chatarra. 400.000 millones de pesetas tirados a la basura  :Frown: 

Para más info, decir que estaban proyectados dos reactores de agua en ebullición (BWR) de 975 MW, con refrigeración abierta al embalse de Valdecaballeros.

Valga una imagen de su construcción para que podáis ver cómo era:

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/consultas...ares-espanolas

En este enlace podéis ver fotos del interior de los edificos de la central y el hueco en donde ahora mismo debería de haber 2 reactores... http://chechen.es/301/

----------

embalses al 100% (03-dic-2016),Los terrines (23-nov-2013),Varanya (06-dic-2013)

----------


## Jonasino

Pena, penita, pena.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

Unas fotos de la central nuclear de Valdecaballeros... da pena verla así, en fin  :Frown:

----------

embalses al 100% (03-dic-2016),frfmfrfm (24-feb-2014),HUESITO (24-feb-2014),Jonasino (24-feb-2014),Los terrines (23-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Desde luego da pena, y sobre todo, para los que hemos tenido algo que ver con ella por razones profesionales. Lemoniz me produce tristeza y sobre todo rabia, Valdecaballeros es pena la palabra. Tanto esfuerzo perdido por....

----------


## No Registrado

[QUOTE=Jonasino;128944]Desde luego da pena, y sobre todo, para los que hemos tenido algo que ver con ella por razones profesionales. Lemoniz me produce tristeza y sobre todo rabia, Valdecaballeros es pena la palabra. Tanto esfuerzo perdido por....Pues si, da mucha pena, pero mas pena da las empresas que se arruinaron por el cierre de la central.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En estos enlaces hay imágenes de las tripas de estas moles fantasmas.

https://paisarquia.wordpress.com/201...ajes-internos/

http://chechen.es/301/

----------

embalses al 100% (03-dic-2016),HUESITO (06-mar-2015),Jonasino (06-mar-2015),Los terrines (06-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> En estos enlaces hay imágenes de las tripas de estas moles fantasmas.
> 
> https://paisarquia.wordpress.com/201...ajes-internos/
> 
> http://chechen.es/301/


Muy buenos sobre todo el segundo y que triste.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que más llama la atención de todo, es que tantos años después, las eléctricas/gobierno aún no se hayan desprendido de los terrenos de ésta y otras.

Y eso es por algo. Saben que tarde o temprano, se van a tener que construir más, sí o sí, y ya tienen esos terrenos previstos.

----------


## Jonasino

> Saben que tarde o temprano, se van a tener que construir más, sí o sí


Me parece F.Lázaro que acabas de dar con el quid de la cuestión.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Enredando por la red he dado con este pdf que contiene amplia información sobre la CN de Valdecaballeros, planos de la planta, fotos de la construcción, construcción de la presa en el Guadalupejo, vasija del reactor, cierre de los edificios de contención, gráfico de las obras tras la paralización, está muy bien: https://3b6fbe43-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites....attredirects=0

Por cierto, así es como se veía la central antes de ser desvalijada desde el pueblo de Castilblanco, todavía me acuerdo de cuando era chico. Se veía muy bien desde la carretera de acceso sur al pueblo, una panorámica inmejorable https://www.google.es/maps/@39.27824...7kGw5V_0VQ!2e0

Fue por el 2000 o así cuando la desvalijaron a base de soplete...



Y así es como debería haber quedado por dentro. Éste es el esquema de la de Confrentes. Valdecaballeros era igual.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-dic-2016),Jonasino (12-may-2015)

----------

